# Automatic Adjustments During Import



## Rob Hirai (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello all I have a frustrating problem while importing. For some reason all the photos I import to LR are being adjusted to show plus two stops overexposing most of my imports before I even start post. Did I accidently hit a weird setting? Any help would be most appreciated. I'm using LR 5.7 on a win 10 computer.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 4, 2016)

Either you apply a preset during import, or you have accidentally set your camera default to this. First check for that preset. If not, go to the develop module, press the shift key and look at the button at the bottom right. It will change from 'Reset' to 'Reset (Adobe)'. Press it. If the changes are indeed reverted, then hold the Alt-key down and click that button again. That will give you a dialog where you can update your camera preset to the present settings.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 4, 2016)

Or perhaps you have specified "Apply auto tone adjustments" in the Presets tab of Preferences.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 4, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Or perhaps you have specified "Apply auto tone adjustments" in the Presets tab of Preferences.



Correct. That option has disappeared from the latest version, but in Lr 5.7 that is still possible too.


----------

